# Things I wish I had known before.



## BryanCr7Know

Mi duda es: ¿Por qué se dice esto así?:

Cosas que hubiera deseado saber antes. / Things I wish I had known before.
Cosas yo deseo yo había sabido antes.

¿Me podrían dar más ejemplos y decirme por qué se dice esto así? Gracias.


----------



## Gabriel

Yo diría "cosas que desearía haber sabido antes".

Si dices "cosas que hubiera deseado saber antes" estás poniendo todo el "desear saber" en el pasado "antes".

Si dices "cosas que desearía haber sabido antes", el "desearía" es un deseo imposible del presente pero lo que deseas es que en el pasado "antes" supieras cosas que no sabías (por eso el deseo es imposible: ya no puedes cambiar el pasado y lo que no sabías antes, ya no hay forma de hacer que sí lo supieras antes).


----------



## BryanCr7Know

Me podrias dar ejemplos, por favor, no me queda tan claro de esa manera, gracias.


----------



## Drake15

Bryan, tenés que tener en cuenta que, si bien el inglés y el español tienen muchas cosas en común, no siempre se puede traducir literalmente palabra por palabra, porque ambos idiomas tienen sus diferencias también.

En este caso: "had + past participle" se usa para formar un tiempo verbal conocido como *past perfect*. Si en tu libro de texto tenés las tres famosas columnas con las conjugaciones de verbos, los "past participle" son los de la tercera columna. Por ejemplo:

go | went | gone
know | knew | known
(El orden de clasificación de los verbos sería: infinitive | past | past participle)
Edit: Acá hay un ejemplo. 

had + verbo "to go" = had gone
had + verbo "to know" = had known

Y en este caso, I wish significa "ojalá" o "desearía" ("hubiera deseado" también me gusta).


----------



## BryanCr7Know

SI, eso ya lo se lo del past simple y todo eso, que ni si quiera sabia como se llamaban xd, pero es que no entiendo por que esa frase se pone de esa forma, si yo no hubiera sabido esa manera, yo la hubiera puesto antes asi. Things I'd have wished to know before. (cosas que hubiera deseado saber antes) pero es "Things I wish I had known before. "Cosas yo deseo yo habia sabido antes"  necesito algo de ejemplos en ingles traducidos al espanol. Gracias


----------



## Drake15

Por eso digo que no se puede traducir literalmente una palabra por otra porque el inglés y el español tienen sus diferencias. No soy un experto en el idioma, entonces no sé decirte _por qué_ es que se dice así, pero así es el inglés y vas a tener que memorizártelo, jaja. 

Acá hay una buena explicación sobre cómo expresar deseos en inglés. Si hay algo que no entiendas sentite libre de preguntar. 

_I wish I had stayed in Florence longer._
*Desearía haberme quedado más tiempo en Florencia*
_
I wish I had bought that house._
*Desearía haber comprado aquella casa*
_
I wish I had invited Tim to the party._
*Desearía haber invitado a Tim a la fiesta.*


----------



## BryanCr7Know

Ahora si lo entendi xD, con los ejemplos es la unica, osea que solo se expresa de esa forma con el deseo. Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Gabriel

Te hago dos preguntas:
¿Qué es lo que deseas, y en qué momento sientes ese deseo?
Si lo que deseas es haber sabido cosas antes, pero tu deseo lo sientes ahora, no debes poner "desear" en pasado.
Por eso dije, e insisto, que para mí debe ser:
Cosas que desearía haber sabido antes. Y ahí tienes tu traducción al inglés casi palabra por palabra (que ¡ojo!, esta vez se dio pero como dice Drake, no siempre se da).
Things (that) I wish I had known before. (El "that"en inglés se puede omitir, el "que" en español no).

Ahora bien, tanto en inglés como en español, se puede "desear" en pasado:
Me fui porque me estaba aburriendo. Si hubiera deseado quedarme, lo habría hecho.
I left because I was getting bored. If I had wished to stay, I would have done it. (sería más usual armarla con "want" en lugar de "wish", pero no creo que con "wish"esté mal).


----------



## Forero

Para mí, "I wish I had" no es lo mismo que "I wished I had" ni el mismo que "I would like to have". "I wish" indica un deseo en el presente que sea/fuera diferente el pasado. ¿Puede decirse "cosas que deseo haber sabido antes"?


----------



## BryanCr7Know




----------



## Forero

BryanCr7Know said:


> Mi duda es: ¿Por qué se dice esto así?:
> 
> Cosas que hubiera deseado saber antes. ["Things I would have wanted to know before."] / Things I wish I had known before. ["Cosas que quiero haber sabido antes."]
> Cosas yo deseo yo había sabido antes. [sin sentido]
> 
> ¿Me podrían dar más ejemplos y decirme por qué se dice esto así? Gracias.


Se entiende "that" (= "que") entre "I wish" y el otro "I".

La verdad es que la primera frase española que das es correcta, y la inglesa también, pero no dicen la misma cosa.

No estoy seguro de mi intento en español, pero creo que "I wish" debe traducirse como "deseo", y "hubiera deseado" como "I had wished" o "I would have wished".


----------



## Elcanario

BryanCr7Know said:


> Cosas que hubiera deseado saber antes. / Things I wish I had known before.


En mi opinión:
Cosas que ojalá hubiera sabido antes.
Un saludo


----------



## Gabriel

Elcanario said:


> En mi opinión:
> Cosas que ojalá hubiera sabido antes.


Me parece buena opción.


Forero said:


> Para mí, "I wish I had" no es lo mismo que "I wished I had" ni el mismo que "I would like to have". "I wish" indica un deseo en el presente que sea/fuera diferente el pasado. ¿Puede decirse "cosas que deseo haber sabido antes"?


No estoy seguro de por qué, pero no creo que sea lo más apropiado (aunque tampoco incorrecto).
Como dije antes, debería ser "Cosas que desearía haber sabido antes".
Creo que el motivo es que "deseo", en presente, da una idea de que ese deseo es factible, mientras que haber conocido antes lo que antes no conociste es obviamente imposible (al menos hasta que inventes el De Lorean Mr Fusion con 1.21 gigawatt).

Ejemplos.

Deseo tomar un helado. ¿Vamos a la heladería a comprar?
Desearía tomar un helado. Lástima que a las 3 de la mañana todas las heladerías están cerradas.


----------



## Sendro Páez

BryanCr7Know said:


> Mi duda es por qué se dice esto así:
> 
> Cosas que hubiera deseado saber antes. / Things I wish I had known before.
> Cosas yo deseo yo había sabido antes.
> 
> ¿Me podrían dar más ejemplos y decirme por qué se dice esto así? Gracias.



Coincido en esta cuestión con casi todo lo que dice Gabriel. Para empezar, con que no recomiendo decir (a) _Cosas que hubiera deseado conocer antes_, sino (b) _Cosas que habría deseado conocer antes_.

Tus peticiones, BryanCr7Know, eran (1) la razón por la que eso se traduce comúnmente así al inglés y (2) ejemplos bilingües.

1) El porqué:

- Para las frases (a) o (b) me parece mejor la traducción de Forero: (c) _Things (that) I would have wanted to know before_. Además, es literal; basta con saber conjugar para hacerla bien. Así que aún no sé explicarte por qué traducir (a) como (d) _Things I wish I had known before_, porque yo no lo haría.

- Pero supongamos que tu pregunta no es por qué (a) se traduce como (d), sino por qué (d) se traduce como (a) o, mejor, como (b). Me alegra que me hagas esa pregunta, porque esa sí sé responderla...
Con _I wish_ presentamos una situación irreal o incluso contraria a los hechos. Al igual que para construir las oraciones condicionales en que la situación es irreal, en las frases que se abren con _I wish_ el verbo se pone _como en un past simple_, si la acción es presente, y se pone _como en un past perfect_, si la acción es pasada. Si digo _como en un past simple_ y _como en un past perfect_, es porque aquí hemos de saber que tenemos que usar el subjuntivo inglés que, aunque no es lo mismo, es igual que el indicativo. Creo que parte de tu confusión (¿_Cosas yo deseo yo había sabido antes_?) se debía a que, como tanta gente en este foro, desconocías la existencia del _subjunctive_.​2) Ejemplos:

(e) I wish she were here now > (f) Ojalá estuviera ella aquí ahora / (g) Desearía que ella estuviera aquí ahora.
(h) I wish I had known about this yesterday > (i) Ojalá hubiera sabido esto ayer / (j) Desearía que yo hubiera sabido esto ayer [raro] / (k) Desearía haber sabido esto ayer / (l) Habría deseado saber esto ayer.
(m) I wish I had stayed in Florence longer > (n) Ojalá me hubiera quedado más en Florencia / (o) Desearía haberme quedado más / (p) Habría deseado quedarme más. [Ejemplo de Drake15]
(q) Things I wish I had known before > (r) Cosas que ojalá hubiera sabido yo antes / (s) Cosas que desearía haber sabido antes / (b) Cosas que habría deseado saber antes.
(t) I wish I was (were) in Dixie > (u) Ojalá estuviera yo en Dixie / (v) Desearía estar en Dixie. [Canción folklórica importante en la historia de los EE. UU.]

Por último, la canción de Pink Floyd, una de mis favoritas:
(w) Wish you were here > ...


----------



## chamyto

El I wish + past simple/Past perfect, muchas veces se traduce cómo ójala + pretérito en forma subjuntivo. Puedes optar por:

_Cosas que ójala hubiera sabido antes._


----------



## Sendro Páez

Forero said:


> Para mí, "I wish I had" no es lo mismo que "I wished I had" ni el mismo que "I would like to have". "I wish" indica un deseo en el presente que sea/fuera diferente el pasado. ¿Puede decirse "cosas que deseo haber sabido antes"?



Ahora mismo, me cuesta traducir elegante y eficientemente, sin pérdida de información, frases que empiecen por "I wished I had" o, incluso, "He wishes I".

Aunque no me repugna "cosas que deseo haber sabido antes", me parece más lógico usar aquí el condicional (el futuro del pasado, como se define o se definía en nuestra gramática) que el presente, por ser este un deseo malogrado.



Forero said:


> La verdad es que la primera frase española que das es correcta, y la inglesa también, pero no dicen la misma cosa.
> 
> No estoy seguro de mi intento en español, pero creo que "I wish" debe traducirse como "deseo", y "hubiera deseado" como "I had wished" o "I would have wished".



Respecto a esto, ¿qué opinas sobre lo que he escrito en el post anterior? ¿Podría convencerte de desistir en el uso de "deseo"? En el uso de "deseo"... en este tipo de frases, quiero decir, porque en la mayoría de contextos son indiscutibles estas traducciones:

- I wish > deseo;
- I had wished > yo había deseado / hube deseado / yo hubiera (o hubiese) deseado;
- I would have wished > yo habría deseado.

Por lo demás, no hemos discutido cosas como _I wish you would come back in an hour_, que seguro que dan tantos o más problemas que _Cosas que habría deseado saber antes_, por muy complicada que sea la sintaxis de esta.


----------



## Forero

_Wish_ en tiempo presente se usa con un subjunctivo para expresar la idea que el alma no coincide ahora con la realidad actual, pasada, o por venir:

_I wish you were here. _[You are not here, but I wish things were different.]
_I wish you had been here._ [You were not here, but I wish things were different.]
_I wish you would change your mind._ [Apparently you won't change your mind, but I wish things were different.]

Los tiempos se confunden un poco en el subjuntivo, porque el "tiempo" del verbo siempre es pasado:

_I wish you were here when I needed you yesterday._ [You were not here when I needed you yesterday, but I wish things were different.]
_I wish you had already been here long enough._ [You have not been here long enough yet, but I wish things were different.]

Me parece que ni _ojalá_ ni _desearía_ puede expresar lo que siento en el presente sobre un tiempo anterior. Entonces _I wish_ con _had known before_ quizás no deba de traducirse con _desear_.

Otro intento:

_Things I wish I had known before._ -> _Cosas que lamento no haber sabido antes.
Things I wished I had known before._ -> _Cosas que lamenté_/_lamentaba no haber sabido antes.
Things I would wish I had known before._ -> _Cosas que lamentaría no haber sabido antes._

(Estoy tratando de ilustrar que "I wish", "I wished", y "I would wish" expresan ideas distintas.)


----------



## Sendro Páez

Demonios, Forero, qué cantidad de cosas interesantes. I don't know where to begin.



Forero said:


> _Wish_ en tiempo presente se usa con un subjuntivo para expresar la idea de que el alma no coincide ahora con la realidad actual, pasada o por venir:
> 
> _I wish you were here. _[You are not here, but I wish things were different.] It's impossible for you to get here, but the event in which you're missed is still going on. My wish is a current thing.
> _I wish you had been here._ [You were not here, but I wish things were different.] It's impossible for you to get here because, above all, the event in which you were missed ended. My wish is a current thing, though.
> _I wish you would change your mind._ [Apparently you won't change your mind, but I wish things were different.] (I've always taken this kind of sentence as a polite request, but if it's not) _Deseo que cambies de idea_. My wish is a current thing.



Although you changed the secondary verbs only, with this batch you've made me clear why we could feel the need of beggining with _I wished_: whenever we talk about _my_ wish as a thing that was felt in the past. And, as you said, our word _ojalá_, a beloved one for me (have you ever listen to Silvio Rodríguez's song? If you haven't, go get it!), can't do the job of revealing such a subtlety. We'll need mightier weapons...

In this batch, however, you changed the main verbs:


Forero said:


> _Things I wish I had known before._ -> _Cosas que lamento no haber sabido antes.
> Things I wished I had known before._ -> _Cosas que lamenté_/_lamentaba no haber sabido antes.
> Things I would wish I had known before._ -> _Cosas que lamentaría no haber sabido antes._



You gave me new ideas because, surprisingly enough, translations using lamentar aren't bad at all!

(a1) What you are telling me are things I wish I had known before >
(b1) Lo que me estás contando son cosas que ojalá hubiera sabido antes / (c1) ...cosas que desearía haber sabido antes / (d1) ...cosas que habría deseado saber antes / (e1) ...cosas que lamento no haber sabido antes.​
These five sentences mean approximately the same for me, even when we use conditionals with _desear_, and the present with _lamentar_. I find very reasonable that non-native speakers have reservations with the employ of the conditionals here. Let's go see what happens when we talk about the past:

(a2) What you told me were things I wished I had known before >
(b2) Lo que me contaste fueron cosas que ojalá hubiera sabido antes / (c2) ...cosas que deseé haber sabido antes / (d2) ...cosas que habría deseado saber antes / (e2) ...cosas que lamenté no haber sabido antes.​
I've had to change the tense on (e), as you did, to get (e2). I've left (b), and (d) untouched and they work fine, but they suffer from the lack you foresaw: accuracy. Nonetheless, (c2) does the job perfectly.

Facing the _would-wish_ issue, the first hard thing is imaging a context in which that tense could fit. I mean, a context in which the conditional of wish is _the_ tool we need. Anyway, there I go:

(a3) What you are telling me are things I would wish I had known before >
(b3) Lo que me estás contando son cosas que ojalá hubiera sabido antes / (c3) ...cosas que desearía haber sabido antes / (d3) ...cosas que habría deseado saber antes / (e3) ...cosas que... ¡No sé seguir!​
The variations (b), (c), and (d) are the same as the ones in the first case. There we used conditionals, strangely, and here we use conditionals, naturally. It's a little bit annoying, I know, but it gets even worse when I can't try a translation using _lamentar_ because _Cosas que lamentaría no haber sabido antes_ makes no sense for me. I can't understand its meaning...

The lesson I've gotten is, sometimes, with some verbs, conditionals are just idiomatic, and this bloody sentence might be one of those verbs in one of those occasions. Besides of that, of course, _wish_/_desear_ is disturbing in its own right.

- Can I call you back later? / ¿Puedo volver a llamarte luego? / Could I call you back later? / ¿Podría volver a llamarte luego? [More or less the same meanings; idiomatic conditionals]
- I may be wrong / Puedo estar equivocado / I might be wrong / Podría estar equivocado [Idem]
- Could I have a coffee, please? / ¿Me pondría un café, por favor? [Idem]
- I wish you the best / Te deseo lo mejor
- I wished a curvy girlfriend / Deseaba una novia con curvas
- I would wish a bigger car / Desearía un coche más grande [Espera: ¿cómo que _desearía_? O lo deseas o no lo deseas, pero decirlo en condicional no tiene sentido; quizá alguien lo dice, pero no tiene sentido, si lo piensas]
And so on...


----------



## k-in-sc

Note:
- I wished *wished* *I had* a curvy [curvaceous] girlfriend
- I would wish *like (to have) *a bigger car, I *wish I had* a bigger car


----------



## Sendro Páez

Thanks, k-in-sc, but I'm afraid that wasn't my point. I knew those sentences were odd, but the only condition I wanted them to accomplish was the usage of _wish_ as its one and only verb. Being so, I could change the first one for something like, _I wished someone else's curvy girlfriend_, but the second phrase must remain sounding as strange as it sounds both in English and in Spanish.

By the way, I've always loved your Gide's sentence. People who keep going back and starting over are called _tozudos_ or _perseverantes_ in Spanish, and we consider that the animal that represents _tozudez_ and _perseverancia_ is the monkey. I guess that's also the case in northwestern South Carolina...


----------



## k-in-sc

My point was that you can't say "wish + direct object," except in unusual specific constructions like "he wished it into a grave in the cornfield," where "wish" is used to mean "manipulate via his mind."

No monkeys in SC, except in zoos


----------



## Sendro Páez

k-in-sc said:


> you can't say "wish + direct object,"



What about _We wish you a merry Christmas_? That's what I'd call a direct object...

I haven't ever visited a cornfield but I've just lost any interest in doing so, somehow. _Manipulate via his mind_, I couldn't have ever imagined, OMG!

And I thought that that in your avatar was a monkey, but I guess I can't tell a monkey from a horse. Or it's just I have to get a bigger display.


----------



## k-in-sc

In "We wish you a merry Christmas," "wish" is followed by the indirect object, "you." "Christmas" is the DO.
What I was trying to say is that you can't use "wish" followed immediately by a DO to mean "want."

I wish Christmas 
I wish Christmas were here 

I wish a beer 
I wish I had a beer right now 

I wish that car 
I wish that car would slow down


----------



## Sendro Páez

Of course, _a merry Christmas_ was the direct object I was pointing out. My syntax isn't all that rusty. So, as the examples you kindly gave don't work for my purposes (I wanted no secondary verbs), what about this lot?
- I wished him a fat ugly girlfriend;
- I would wish them terrible bellyaches.

I hope they're right now.

Finally, I got that you didn't mean that _you can't say wish plus direct object_, but that _you can't put direct object right after the verb wish_. Thanks for this hardly earned lesson; I'll keep it long.


----------



## Forero

Sendro Páez said:


> Of course, _a merry Christmas_ was the direct object I was pointing out. My syntax isn't all that rusty. So, as the examples you kindly gave don't work for my purposes (I wanted no secondary verbs), what about this lot?
> - I wished him a fat ugly girlfriend;
> - I would wish them terrible bellyaches.
> 
> I hope they're right now.
> 
> Finally, I got that you didn't mean that _you can't say wish plus direct object_, but that _you can't put direct object right after the verb wish_. Thanks for this hardly earned lesson; I'll keep it long.


_I wished him a fat ugly girlfriend._ [2 objetos]
_I would wish them terrible bellyaches._ [2 objetos]
_I wish you a merry Christmas._ [2 objetos]
_I wish them well._ [_well_ es complemento, no objeto]
_I wish a beer._ [objeto indefinido, un poco raro]
_I wish that car._ [objeto definido, muy raro]

_Wish_ tiene varias acepciones. Con objetos, _wish_ tiene que ver con algo posible. Pero con una cláusula en subjuntivo, tiene que ver con lo imposible (como el De Lorean Mr Fusion con 1.21 gigawatt que mencionó Gabriel). Sólo en los cuentos de hada tiene este _wish_ el poder de hacer cambios:

Algún mortal: _I wish I had known that before._
[_puffff_]
Su hada madrina: _I have granted your wish. You knew that before and are now benefitting from your prior knowledge._


----------



## Gabriel

Sendro Páez said:


> Coincido en esta cuestión con casi todo lo que dice Gabriel. Para empezar, con que no recomiendo decir (a) _Cosas que hubiera deseado conocer antes_, sino (b) _Cosas que habría deseado conocer antes_.


Pero yo no dije eso. Yo dije "cosas que desearía haber conocido antes". Y mantengo mi posición. (de nuevo, la de "cosas que ojalá hubiera..." es buena también).

¿Por qué? Ya lo expliqué pero va de nuevo con ejemplos:

Comparar:

1) "Cosas que habría hecho de niño" (pero no hice cuando era niño).

2) "Cosas que desearía hacer con mi vida" (deseo ahora hacer esas cosas, pero no las hago).

Entonces, si digo, con una estructura similar a 1):

1b) "Cosas que habría deseado conocer de niño" (pero no las deseé cuando era niño)
No creo que sea el sentido que le quieren dar.

Más bien creo que que una persona, mirando hacia atrás, dice "ojalá hubiera sido distinto y hubiera sabido cosas que en aquel entonces no supe".
Entonces uso una estructura como la 2):

2b) "Cosas que desearía haber sabido de niño" (deseo ahora haber sabido esas cosas, pero no las supe).

A menos que me esté lamentando por no haber DESADO cosas cuando era niño (en lugar de por no haber CONOCIDO cosas), no veo absolutamente ningún motivo que justifique poner el verbo desear en pasado (o en potencial perfecto que también se usa para el pasado).


----------



## k-in-sc

Forero said:


> _I wished him a fat ugly girlfriend._ [2 objetos]
> _I would wish them terrible bellyaches._ [2 objetos]
> _I wish you a merry Christmas._ [2 objetos]
> _I wish them well._ [_well_ es complemento, no objeto]
> _I wish a beer._ [objeto indefinido, un poco raro]
> _I wish that car._ [objeto definido, muy raro]


Sorry to differ, but they all sound awkward except for the two stock phrases ("I wish you a merry Christmas" and "I wish them well"). Not recommended.


----------

